# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Φακοί ηλίου Ray-Ban

## navigator0

Πωλούνται φακοί Ray-Ban 100% αυθεντικοί και αχρησιμοποίητοι (έγινε  η αντικατάστασή τους με φακούς μυωπίας). Δεν έχουν γρατζουνιές ή κάποιο ελάττωμα. Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου για επιπλέον πληροφορίες.

----------

